# Police Clearance Certificate. Need Help



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

I already submit my application by online and now waiting for CO assigned. 
I have some question ,

1.	Can I prepare my medical and PCC in this time?
2.	Regarding PCC, what the documents I need to prepare and which from I should fill up and signed by police ?. What kind of certificate I need to collect from police? 
3.	Can I upload this PCC certificate with my online attachment or I have to send it by post?


Thnks
Arif Hussein


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi jamil, i suppose u r in teh CSL.. in that case the CO should be allocated in about 2 months. I suggest you wait for the CO since the PCC is valid for 1 yr and your initial entry depends on ur PCC. its one yr from the date u get it done.

for the PCC you have to get it done from the local passport office.

seach the forum for pcc and u will get a lot of info, this has been discussed a lot in the past.


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi jamil, i suppose u r in teh CSL.. in that case the CO should be allocated in about 2 months. I suggest you wait for the CO since the PCC is valid for 1 yr and your initial entry depends on ur PCC. its one yr from the date u get it done.
> 
> for the PCC you have to get it done from the local passport office.
> 
> seach the forum for pcc and u will get a lot of info, this has been discussed a lot in the past.


Thanks ANJ1976,

Yes I am CSL ( Electronic Engineer ) and I accept state sponsorship for south australia.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

since u di hv state sponsorhsip, u should apply for the pcc now and attach it with the documents but pcc takes time, in india it does, i dont know whats the process/timeline in bangladesh
but the procedure is the same. go to the pp office, apply for the PCC and tell them what its for, they do a background check through the local police station and stamp ur pp.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

jamil_tech said:


> I already submit my application by online and now waiting for CO assigned.
> I have some question ,
> 
> 1.	Can I prepare my medical and PCC in this time?
> ...


As suggested by Anj, you can apply for PCC now. Wait for CO allocation for the medicals. The medical reports will be sent to DIAC directly by the doctor only. All the best for your rest of the process


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

*PCC - Procedure*

Hi

Please let me know how to get PCC from india for AUS PR as my wife passport is having her hostel address.
Regards
sandeep


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hi
> 
> Please let me know how to get PCC from india for AUS PR as my wife passport is having her hostel address.
> Regards
> sandeep


PCC can be got from Passport office in your locality.your wife has her hostel address in same city u live or from diff city? if different city then you have to apply for a reissue with address change and then go for PCC...get in touch with the PSK associates 1800-258-1800 and ask them for help on documentation


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

My wife hostel address is different from current residential address and current city too


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> PCC can be got from Passport office in your locality.your wife has her hostel address in same city u live or from diff city? if different city then you have to apply for a reissue with address change and then go for PCC...get in touch with the PSK associates 1800-258-1800 and ask them for help on documentation


Hi,

You do not need to change the address. Please go through below thread for more info

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...c-no-police-verification-done.html#post691926


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> My wife hostel address is different from current residential address and current city too


in that case get her address changed, if ur name is not included include ur name as well, change of surname or name if you wish to do so, change of signature in case of surname change...
basically all necessary changes u feel shld be done and get her new passport, then go for PCC. Are you waiting for CO or assigned one?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

may82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You do not need to change the address. Please go through below thread for more info
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...c-no-police-verification-done.html#post691926


cool in that case...in my case i wanted to change lot of details and i got it done and verification is under process...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

If you have submitted your application online then all the docs need to be submitted online.
Once the CO is assigned they will also give you an email id on which you can send the docs if you have difficulty uploading the docs online in their system..
You can definitely start preparing for the medical and PCC in order to save time..



jamil_tech said:


> I already submit my application by online and now waiting for CO assigned.
> I have some question ,
> 
> 1.	Can I prepare my medical and PCC in this time?
> ...


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

Today i went to bangalore PSK for PCC.I had my spouse name on my passport, but the address on her passport was different from my bangalore address.
As i had the same address in my passport as applied on PCC i got the PCC immediately but for my wife they said, she has to under go police verification and she would get the PCC only after local police verification which might take 21 days.


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

Need to upload PCC. i know we need to scan the PCC and upload it, 

Do we need to attest it ?
Do we need to scan the PCC stamp given on passport?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

AllTime said:


> Need to upload PCC. i know we need to scan the PCC and upload it,
> 
> Do we need to attest it ?
> Do we need to scan the PCC stamp given on passport?


do a color scan of pcc letter and endorsed page in passport and attach under appropriate section. no need to attest


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> do a color scan of pcc letter and endorsed page in passport and attach under appropriate section. no need to attest


Thanks dreamaus . But My PCC looks black n white:confused2:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

AllTime said:


> Thanks dreamaus . But My PCC looks black n white:confused2:


both your pp and letter shld have been stamped in blue and signed in green. atleast mine is like that only...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

a color scan should be enough...
no need to attest it...
You need to scan the PCC stamp on the passport also...



AllTime said:


> Need to upload PCC. i know we need to scan the PCC and upload it,
> 
> Do we need to attest it ?
> Do we need to scan the PCC stamp given on passport?


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*PCC stamp on passport?*



lifeisgood said:


> a color scan should be enough...
> no need to attest it...
> You need to scan the PCC stamp on the passport also...



i didnt have Stamp on my passport, is it different in Gurgaon?

my PCC had blue Govt/DCP seal though


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

by stamping I meant a seal...
you r good to go...



hahamed said:


> i didnt have Stamp on my passport, is it different in Gurgaon?
> 
> my PCC had blue Govt/DCP seal though


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*but*



lifeisgood said:


> by stamping I meant a seal...
> you r good to go...


hey - but it was not on my Passport, it was given on paper separately where DCP Gurgaon/Harayana states - ... no adverse report .... etc... after police verification at my gurgaon address sector 29


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a separate paper which states that I have no criminal record and the Passport has a stamp/seal which says that the PCC is for Australia...




hahamed said:


> hey - but it was not on my Passport, it was given on paper separately where DCP Gurgaon/Harayana states - ... no adverse report .... etc... after police verification at my gurgaon address sector 29


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*thanks*



lifeisgood said:


> I got a separate paper which states that I have no criminal record and the Passport has a stamp/seal which says that the PCC is for Australia...


thanks - not sure if they forgot to stamp my passport, but on the paper they mentioned its issued for Australia.

As long as CO finds it fine, i guess it should be ok


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

I uploaded just the PCC document and got my PR without any issue. Lack of stamp in passport should not be an issue. The stamp on the passport, in fact, is for the history of the activities made on your passport.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

PCC submitted and received the visa too Thanks to all of you for guidance and support.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats..



sandeep malhotra said:


> PCC submitted and received the visa too Thanks to all of you for guidance and support.


----------



## numair_fadlullah (Dec 3, 2011)

hi

u shud wait for pcc and medical untill ur CO is assigned. for PCC, 1st u have to deposit 500tk at Sonali bank...then take the deposit slip+passport copy+ur application for pcc to the Polics HQ at Ramna. After abt 3/4days they will call u up for some inquiry. after abt 7 days u'll have to collect the PCC from the Police HQ. Scan it and submit online..tht's it.


----------

